# Old Record Lathe



## alexf (18 Mar 2007)

I have an old Record DML24 Lathe and while I find it adequate for everything I need to do I have been thinking of fitting a variable speed motor. I am on a very tight budget so cannot consider a more up to date lathe. Does anyone have any suggestions on the practicalities of this, or am I wasting my time even thinking about it.


----------



## Paul.J (18 Mar 2007)

Hello Alexf.Welcome.
I had the DML24X and was going to do a complete upgrade on it.But it worked out quite expensive.
I was advised to buy the DML 36 which as all the latest features,and would only cost a few more pounds,than the upgrades.
When i started to look into buying another lathe i saw the Perform Lathe and after reading what was said about it on this forum i decided to buy one,and i think it is a lot better lathe than the Record,for the money.
I am glad that i did not upgrade my Record lathe now as i find using the Perform more pleasureable to use.
This is just my opinion.
Paul.J.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (18 Mar 2007)

Hi Alex

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## TEP (18 Mar 2007)

Hi Alex, welcome.

I am in the process of fitting electronic variable speed to a small lathe, and sourcing all the parts myself there is not much change out of £230. This is my portable lathe so I think it is worth it. 

To buy a purpose built unit is close to £350 even for the small Record lathes, in my opinion it is just not worth it.

For someone on a budget you won't go far wrong with looking at the Axminster Perform CCL cast bed lathe at £160. Mechanical variable 10 speed. Excellent value for the price.


----------



## DavidE (18 Mar 2007)

Hi Alex,

As others have said it is quite expensive. I'd agree with TEP's pricing. I was forced into a new motor on my lathe due to the other one falling off the perch (a rather hard piece of Oak!)

Although I would like a bigger lathe - I haven't got the space or the time at the moment. Therefore, I decided the most economical way was to replace the motor with a three phase with variable frequency drive. Your looking at over £120 for a nice motor, about £80 for an inverter then you'll need a box and maybe a relay (I added a NVR switch arrangement). I was happy playing with all this too as I have an electrical background  

Here's a photo of the finished creation. When I get it moved into it's final location I will tidy it up a bit more.











I think as the others have said you might be better considering buying new. My other justification for the motor on this was I thought even if I stop using this lathe (unlikely) I can recycle the motor elsewhere.

Hope this helps
David


----------



## CHJ (18 Mar 2007)

Hi David, out of interest is that an "Arundel J4 Mk. 2, 9" Swing Junior Lathe circa 1975" you have there?


----------



## DavidE (19 Mar 2007)

Hi Chas,

Yes it certainly is a J4 (not sure about the Mk 2) the 9" swing is correct too. It had lain dormant after being purchased in the seventies by it's owner. I was given it in 2001 and have being having been turning on it on and off since then (wish I had more time  ).

Cheers
David


----------



## TEP (19 Mar 2007)

Hi David.

Nice set-up. I need to get the box then I start on the wiring. (I'm not electrically minded.  )


----------



## dickm (19 Mar 2007)

Fascinating. I'm just in the throes of trying to convert an old RPML300 lathe to variable speed, but trying not to spend more than it is worth doing it. So I've got a 1/2horse 3-phase motor for a tenner off Ebay, and am collecting a £20 inverter from the 'bay later this week. Then it's just the little matter of extending the shaft of the motor, wiring up the inverter and finding a suitable enclosure.......... Good job I'm not costing my time.

David - is there any ventilation into your enclosure? For the RPML, I was going to make up a box like your's, but with a computer fan and a filtered air intake. Any thoughts?

Also interesting to note that the Arundel J4 has the same arrangement of bed bars (one square, one edge on) to the Avon. I wonder if Tyme copied the idea? The last Arundels were super lathes, especially the K600, but limited by the absence of a swivelling head. I guess that's one reason why Record dropped them as soon as they bought out Arundel.


----------



## DavidE (19 Mar 2007)

TEP Thanks - I've was really pleased with how much more useful the lathe is now (I went from 1/3HP to 1HP).

Dick - There is no ventilation on the box. I specifically got one which I could keep in a sealed box because of the dust. As I was buying new I had this luxury. You'll see the big heatsink behind the electronics and then that is connected to a steel plate and the back of the box. This is sufficient for this inverter. If you can find the manual for your inverter off the 'bay you might be able to find an arrangement which doesn't require a cooling fan. As long as you can dissipate the heat it's generating you'll be okay - this series of inverters only needs an fan from the >1HP up range.

The Arundel does well, as you say it misses the Swivel head. I'd like a bigger lathe eventually I'll still keep this for smaller work though. To say it's only steel bars the alignment isn't bad. When I make a better stand for it I will try to line it up perfectly.

Good luck to anyone adding an inverter - it's good fun and nice when you get it going.

David


----------



## TEP (19 Mar 2007)

David I agree, I've got a 1hp variable speed unit on my big lathe (Nova 3000) and it is really useful when the blank is unbalanced. It don't half beat belt changing an-all. 

I'm copying the set up to fit on my small lathe (Axminster M600) I use it for carrying around in the back of the car, but it is so fiddly doing a belt change.


----------

